# 2022.7.11 Steph's Picks



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 11, 2022)

Finland Veikkausliga

Ilves Tampere vs AC Oulu  Over 2.5

Swedish Allsvenskan

Hammarby vs IFK Goteborg  Home win

Helsingborg vs Djurgardens  Away win

IFK Varnamo vs GIF Sundsvall  Home win


----------

